# BOINC won't update



## Exeodus (Sep 3, 2010)

One of the rigs that I crunch with won't update any tasks or download new work.  In the basic view, it says "Waiting to contact project servers".  In advanced view, if I try to update the project, it is stuck on 81095 points, even though I am passed 90000. 

I have tried:

- Uninstall and reinstall BOINC
- Tried both setups utilities in the "Easy WGC setup" thread
- The computer has no internet connection issues, I have disabled Windows Firewall
- It just defers the connection when I try to manually update the project

This rigs specs are:

Phenom II X2 555 @ 4Ghz, 2200HT, 2600NB (Yes it is stable)
MSI 790FX-GD70
2GB DDR3-1333
Windows 7 Pro X64

Please help!!! :shadedshu


----------



## Exeodus (Sep 4, 2010)

Problem solved.


----------

